# Could bright (LED) flashlights be dangerous for the eyes?



## jonsson (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a UltraFire WF-606A Q5 and I like it very much because it is much brighter than any of my other flashlight. But, I'm a little concerned about my eyes. In the datasheet for the XR-E Q5 Cree says

"Users should be cautioned not to stare at the light of this LED product. The bright light can damage the eye."

What exactly is dangerous? Of course, I don't stare directly into the LED but could ordinary use of the flashlight be dangerous for the my eyes? Why can the CREE LEDs be dangerous? Is it just the brightness of the light or does the light contain UV or IR?


----------



## Gunner12 (Oct 13, 2008)

The White LED is a blue LED with a yellow phosphor, it doesn't produce anywhere close to enough UV or IR to do anything.

The sun has a much higher lumen density(lumen per area) then a LED and that is why it can cause damage. You might get eye damage if you stare into the light for long enough.


----------



## matrixshaman (Oct 13, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> The White LED is a blue LED with a yellow phosphor, it doesn't produce anywhere close to enough UV or IR to do anything.
> 
> The sun has a much higher lumen density(lumen per area) then a LED and that is why it can cause damage. You might get eye damage if you stare into the light for long enough, probably in the range of hours.



I really would not advise that anyone stare at ANY high powered LED's even for seconds if they are close. I've accidentally been blasted a few times by my own or my wife's light at close range and was seeing after images for a long time. I really don't think it's a good thing for your eyes to get that much light even for a few seconds in close range. Just use them properly and you should be okay.


----------



## Stress_Test (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd say just pay attention to your body's natural reactions. If it's making you flinch or squint, then don't keep looking at it!

At work I was using two 1000W incandescent tripod lights to illuminate a test. When I was standing in the target area and looking back at those lights (about 13,000 lumens each iirc) it was pretty overwhelming. Your natural reactions are making you want to look anywhere else but at that bright of a light!


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmm interesting. I use my lights for a tactical advantage in airsoft. The Gladius is my primary light. due to the tactical strobe feature. However last saturday we played a "zombie hunt" game. people pretend to be zombies and wear a license plate on their chest. That is the "kill zone" anywhere else, they ignore the hit. 

Anyway I used my M6 w/ MN21 to blind the "zombies" and to keep them away as i try to shoot them. some people were a little annoyed, while others jsut chalk it up to tactical warefare. those who are better equipped, survive longer.

Im sure 500 lumens of light blasted in the face at about 20 feet is not good but it is their responsiblity to look away right? However there were some talk about people stumbling after the blast of light and tripping. so the M6 has been retired.


----------



## popcornpicker (Oct 13, 2008)

You have to love the "flashlight zombie killer" aspect of this thread. Have you ever considered that zombies might not even be affected by light? 

Can I get a flashlight with UVA or UVB to keep away vampires?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 13, 2008)

Sure it's harmfull.

Now go stick your tongue on a flagpole on a cold winter day while peeing on an electric fence from 1 foot away.


----------



## Glen C (Oct 14, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Sure it's harmfull.
> 
> Now go stick your tongue on a flagpole on a cold winter day while peeing on an electric fence from 1 foot away.





Funniest thing I have read all day!


----------



## LumenMan (Oct 14, 2008)




----------

